# Anyone know anything about this breeder? Vom Nobelos



## Classic (Nov 30, 2010)

Breeders.NET

We are looking for a family dog that will interact with our 3 year old son. Main concerns are future health and temperment of dog. We are not looking to breed or show the dog. Looking for female family pet who is protective of family and home but not aggressive. More importantly though a healthy happy dog. 

This guy says all the right things, but any additional information or experiance with them would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't know this breeder and couldn't find their website (do they have one?), but nothing in the description they gave in your link makes me want to buy from them, but nothing really sticks out to me to not want to buy from them either. 

They gave a pretty generic description of who they are and what they do. Do you have any other information about this place or their dogs?


----------



## Classic (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't think they have a web-site. My wife has actually been speaking with him and relaying the information to me. She stopped by and looked at the puppies today on the way home from work and wants me to go over and take a look. My wife said they had all of the AKC paperwork for the parents and the shots for the puppies and have a contract/guarentee on the hips and elbows. He told her they only breed the Mom's once per year. Here are two other links I have for them:

German Shepherds

Pictures for Ad # 14290 - German Shepherds


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

AKC means nothing except that they're purebred. With all of the health and temperment issues associated with this breed, there's a lot more that you should be looking for other than AKC paperwork. 

Has the sire and dam of the potential puppy had their hips and elbows x-rayed? If yes, what are their OFA scores and numbers?

Can you post a copy of the pedigrees - both the sire and dams? If no, can you give their names so someone can check pedigree database to see if they're listed?

What is the actual guarantee that they're providing? Can you post a copy of it?

Do the sire and dame have any kind of working titles? If so, which ones?


----------



## Classic (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll see what I can find out and get copies of tomorrow and post back. Thanks!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Not sure, but the "We have a *few* litters" kind of turns me off to them. I don't like seeing breeders with more than one litter on the ground, really. But that's just me.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Classic said:


> I'll see what I can find out and get copies of tomorrow and post back. Thanks!


Try and find an answer to all of the questions i listed. At the very least, just ask and report back what they respond. Good luck.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Talk to the breeder and if you can; go over and visit the breeder. The most important thing is having the parents of the puppies accessible, and you being able to see if they appear to represent a good sound dog. Your stated goals for the dog is nonbreeding, and non competitive, so you want a sound, good tempered dog. If that's what you see in the parents, and you are comfortable with the breeder, it may be for you. This isn't rocket science!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

From what I know on this breeder, I would say "no."


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

People hate this, but sometimes the OP doesn't know rescue is an option: Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Lawrenceville, GA: Petfinder. if you are in GA.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Wow.... Squeakers the puppy is adorable and Cupcake is a major looker!
Southern Cross gets some very nice dogs!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Once you sort out health testing go onsite and interact with both of the parents. If either have any temprament issues they will get passed to the puppies. You won't see it while they are babies but it will come out. Stay away from any litters that the parents have temprament issues.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Site says they breed to "WUSV standards."
A 1 1/2 year old female is listed for sale. She had a litter that was listed back in October.


----------



## Classic (Nov 30, 2010)

Gagsd - can you tell me more?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

So where in Georgia are you? I get suspicious when they won't put either their full name or a website in the listing. (not the only reason, but big flags!). 
Yeah, breeding to WUSV standards and then listing a litter from a female that is not old enough to fulfill even the basic breeding criteria. At a minimum the parents should be OFA certified (the VERY minimum) which is not possible until age 2 at the earliest.
Also, a GSD is probably not the best breed to get for a kid, much less a 3yo. Actually,no dog is great for a child, they are generally not equipped for the responsibility, which is why we are required to take care of them until age 18 .
If the dog will be for you and your husband and the child will be taught respect and patience, then great, but don't expect a puppy and 3yo to be like something in a Hallmark commercial. GSD puppies are big, and busy and smart, and landsharks!
We raised all of our dogs with the kids and vice versa, but never expected either one to be mature enough to be left alone without our direct supervision. My 14yo daughter finally got her own pup last year and is doing a great job raising and training him, but I wouldn't have given her that responsibility any earlier.
Annette


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

bocron said:


> Also, a GSD is probably not the best breed to get for a kid, much less a 3yo.


My current 7-month-old foster puppy and my last 1-year old foster dog were both dumped at the shelter for hurting the kids by playing too rough with them.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

The pictures taken at a gas station don't impress me. 
The dog that is for sale at the bottom -- yikes! Google her name and look at the other ads online for her. At her age they are selling her litter right now!!!!!

Yeah-see if you can visit their "kennel".


----------



## Classic (Nov 30, 2010)

We live in Georgia. Any suggestions in or around Georgia? Was originally hoping to spend around $1,000 since this will be a family pet not a working or show dog. Was hoping to find a respectable breeder and get a "companion dog".

This will be our family dog, obviously a 3 year old is not equipped to raise a dog on his own.

I have previously owned a GS but it was when I was single and younger and it was a gift from an accidental litter, basically a rescue. I loved that dog completely, but there were issues. I would like a dog that will be healthy and work well as a family pet, with a less important side benefit of family/household protection - but not the priority.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well Mary (gagsd above) is in georgia, maybe she can direct you. There are also some really cute ones on the petfinder link Jean posted


----------



## Classic (Nov 30, 2010)

sorry, meant to type - Marietta, Georgia.... but my brain got ahead of itself... I am of course willing to drive within several hours to get the right dog. Of course, if the right dog was in our back yard that would be good to.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

puppies born Nov. 1 and ready to go Dec.13??? 

That isn't too young?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

For all you people who didn't go to Catholic schools where they teach you how to spell: the word is TEMPERAMENT.
My college freshman English Comp teacher had it right. If we misspelled any word on a paper it was an automatic F. It's a crime in America today how badly people spell and use grammar, especially when English is our first language.

End of rant.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

PaddyD said:


> For all you people who didn't go to Catholic schools where they teach you how to spell: the word is TEMPERAMENT.
> My college freshman English Comp teacher had it right. If we misspelled any word on a paper it was an automatic F. It's a crime in America today how badly people spell and use grammar, especially when English is our first language.
> 
> End of rant.


I weant to publick sckools and im a grate spellir.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Catu said:


> puppies born Nov. 1 and ready to go Dec.13???
> 
> That isn't too young?


YES that is too young. At a minimum they should be 8 weeks old.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> For all you people who didn't go to Catholic schools where they teach you how to spell: the word is TEMPERAMENT.
> End of rant.


I'm with you PaddyD. I get crazy reading posts and have to stop myself from grabbing a red pen! Don't read this thread if you want to save your grammar sanity.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/147127-im-interested-getting-gs-pup.html

A good way to remember how to spell temperament, is to think about the fact that the word *temper* is at the beginning.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

bocron said:


> I'm with you PaddyD. I get crazy reading posts and have to stop myself from grabbing a red pen! Don't read this thread if you want to save your grammar sanity. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/147127-im-interested-getting-gs-pup.html
> 
> A good way to remember how to spell temperament, is to think about the fact that the word *temper* is at the beginning.


Ack! Don't look at any of my posts. When I go back and read my own like 2 hours later half the time I'm like "What the h was I typing there?!" My fingers go a little crazy sometimes and I don't spell it correctly...even if I KNOW how it's supposed to be.

One that is never excusable is "Shepard"


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

PaddyD said:


> For all you people who didn't go to Catholic schools where they teach you how to spell: the word is TEMPERAMENT.
> My college freshman English Comp teacher had it right. If we misspelled any word on a paper it was an automatic F. It's a crime in America today how badly people spell and use grammar, especially when English is our first language.
> 
> End of rant.


I think that was a typo, unless it is the third post the same person write the same way...

Now my question is: Dogs who go to "confirmation shows"... went to catholic schools too?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

bocron said:


> I'm with you PaddyD. I get crazy reading posts and have to stop myself from grabbing a red pen! Don't read this thread if you want to save your grammar sanity.
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/147127-im-interested-getting-gs-pup.html
> 
> A good way to remember how to spell temperament, is to think about the fact that the word *temper* is at the beginning.


yup, makes me lose my temper
or should I say: loose my temper hehehe

It is very disappointing to see how little people respect themselves and how unimportant it is to pay attention to OUR language.
But hey, I suppose anyone who communicates correctly is just a snob.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Classic,
I'm in Milton, so only about 20 minutes from you. Honestly I don't know anyone near here with pups in that price range that I'd feel comfortable referring. Check out von Lotta, she occasionally has dogs posted that she's selling or placing at a lower price. She also has a good selection of links to find reliable rescues. We have 3 people in our club who have dogs from her breedings and they all seem to be nice, steady family dogs. I think she gets more like $1500 for a puppy, but I may be wrong on that. 
German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd breeders | Imported German Shepherd Puppies| German Shepherd Kennels


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Just the fact that they say the pups will be "ready to go" om the 13th would send me running and screaming away from them.

The pups will only be 6 weeks old on the 13th. They SHOULD keep them another 2 weeks before letting them go.


----------



## Classic (Nov 30, 2010)

I can spend more if necessary, I just thought this was a fair price for a companion dog. I looked around in this forum a bit and a lot people were talking about being able to get a nice dog for around $1,000. I am open to any suggestions.

thanks again!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

bocron said:


> I'm with you PaddyD. I get crazy reading posts and have to stop myself from grabbing a red pen! Don't read this thread if you want to save your grammar sanity.
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/147127-im-interested-getting-gs-pup.html
> 
> A good way to remember how to spell temperament, is to think about the fact that the word *temper* is at the beginning.


You know how many times I had to read that?lol.

But we need sometimes make sure if the person is from America, in that threads case, he was from America.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Classic said:


> I can spend more if necessary, I just thought this was a fair price for a companion dog. I looked around in this forum a bit and a lot people were talking about being able to get a nice dog for around $1,000. I am open to any suggestions.
> 
> thanks again!


If shipping an option for you? If not, where are you located?

If you just look through the "choosing a breeder" section, the entire section is dedicated to this exact question. There's so much information here at your disposal. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/

Just read through some of the older threads and you'll get plenty of great suggestions. If you have any specific questions about a certain breeder just ask.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> You know how many times I had to read that?lol.
> 
> But we need sometimes make sure if the person is from America, in that threads case, he was from America.


That should read:
"But we need sometimes *to* make sure *that* the person is from America, in that *thread's* case, he was from America."

Just teasin' - oke: Heaven knows my writing and spelling is all over the place sometimes!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you have anything like the life I have the next month cause of holidays...

Or if the weather isn't beautiful in your area in the next few months (  ) due to miserable winter.................. 

I wouldn't add a puppy to my life this time of year. Too busy and not fair to a puppy. They need a TON of time and one on one for the first few months specially.

And the idea of standing outdoors in the miserable cold/rain/wind to wait for them to PEE ALREADY............ this time of year isn't my favorite.

Plus, I'd use the next few months to step back and really decide what I want in a dog in general and GSD in particular. GSD's make great dogs but they take alot of time to train and exercise to make practically perfect. So getting the one with the best temperament (spell that right?  ) and health you can afford is KEY!

Have you really really really read all the links and information in http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html the best breeders will be way more impressed with you and likely to consider you for one of their puppies when you know what your are looking for in them, and can answer appropriately all their questions.

Six weeks old is way too young to sell a puppy, illegal in many states. So that would also be a huge heads up that the breeder is more concerned with $$$$ then the well being of their puppies.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

1,000 dollars is a fair price for a nice German Shepherd....send me a pm. You don't need war and peace to get a nice puppy.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> That should read:
> "But we need sometimes *to* make sure *that* the person is from America, in that *thread's* case, he was from America."
> 
> Just teasin' - oke: Heaven knows my writing and spelling is all over the place sometimes!


It was late, and its early.lol. At least I try to make sense.lol


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

cliffson1 said:


> 1,000 dollars is a fair price for a nice German Shepherd....send me a pm. You don't need war and peace to get a nice puppy.


Agreed. I would think Cliff could certainly steer you in the right direction.

I know several breeders in Georgia that sell for $1000 and less. One in particular sold a litter last year for $750. Both parents Sch3. I believe the sire was a son of Cordon An-Sat. This particular person did not "guarantee" the puppies as so many breeders do. 

I also know of a six month old working line that may be available. Import papers have not been recieved and the current owner does not want to wait so may sell the puppy (a nice puppy by the way) without papers.

As to weather... this is Georgia There may be days that are uncomfortable but the summers are way more miserable to try raising a puppy.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

gagsd, if you don't mind sending me a pm on some breeders you know that you'd recommend. The last 3-4 pups that came through here were not from anything I'd be comfortable referring buyers to. Since we don't breed, we don't mind answering questions, but I hate to just give people names without some knowledge. We've had 3 GSD pups in the last year come here (to our training place) that the owners had to return to the breeder. Not a good situation, but they were all "a great deal" according to the buyers. 2 were returned for health reasons and one due to temperament. The other people I know locally all sell pups for $1500 to start and go up. While I am fine paying that when I feel it's a dog I'd really enjoy, I understand why some people think it's a bit high.
Oh and I have a pup coming in February and am not looking forward to standing outside at 3am in the cold, but am glad it's only a Georgia winter. I helped a friend in upstate NY for a week in January with a litter and THAT was brutal!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I will pm you.... but my statement above is just that, not neccessarily a referral.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The ones in the area that I would recommend, as we have seen dogs from them as well as the breeders keep back and personally train and handle the dogs in shows and trials. Their dogs live with them all the time.

No particular order:

www.vonlotta.com show lines

http://www.ausdemtraumblick.com/ working

http://charliemeszaros.com/ working

Just a few to start out.


----------



## Classic (Nov 30, 2010)

I have been doing a ton of research on here and have sent an email and looked at the sites for everyone I found on here that was in or near Georgia. I got one response from a Breeder in Florida that I need to reply to, but we also came across this Breeder and are having a discussion. Is anyone familiar?

TOP QUALITY AKC German Shepherds suitable for Show, Performance and Companions

Also, I don't really like the idea of shipping a puppy for a couple of reasons. One, and main reason, I would like to see the puppy and where it comes from in person and two I don't really like the idea of sticking puppies on a plane.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Those are American show lines. You need to be REALLY carefull of temperament with ANY lines obviously but show beeders often breed for "pretty" with little or no concern for TEMPERAMENT! (There ARE those that care about BOTH, but unfortunatley they are not "the norm". At least they aren't around here!)


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have known Melissa for a number of years. She will do right by you.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Andaka said:


> I have known Melissa for a number of years. She will do right by you.


Classic,

And there you go. 

Andaka is one of those that doesn't want "just a pretty face". If she knows this person and would recommend her, IMO that is a GOOD thing.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I really like the puppies that I've seen produced at Atlanta K9 Academy. I know the dogs are working lines, but the temperaments I've seen on them have all been nice and there are always some lower drive pups that are perfect for active family homes. 

Welcome to Atlanta K-9's & Linienbach Kennels | Atlanta K9 Academy


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> I really like the puppies that I've seen produced at Atlanta K9 Academy. I know the dogs are working lines, but the temperaments I've seen on them have all been nice and there are always some lower drive pups that are perfect for active family homes.
> 
> Welcome to Atlanta K-9's & Linienbach Kennels | Atlanta K9 Academy


I second the recommendation of this breeder. VERY active with the GSD and the WUSV.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

dawnandjr said:


> I second the recommendation of this breeder. VERY active with the GSD and the WUSV.


 
Here as well. They are active with the GSD and UScA, not WUSV


----------



## Classic (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't know if I should start a new thread.... but what about this breeder?

German Shepherd Breeder | German Shepherd Dog Breeder | German Shepherd Breeder in North Carolina


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

"In the paper" it looks good. Lets hear from someone who knows about them in person.


----------



## Classic (Nov 30, 2010)

Just to update anyone who is interested.... my wife had been speaking to one breeder about a puppy she had (Melissa - listed above in the post a bit) when she informed us that the puppy had become injured in her foot and had to have stitches and spend the night in the hospital/vet. She said that if we were up for the task of taking care of her that we could have her. My wife replied that we were still interested but wanted to know how the injury occured and the extent etc... as well as a little more info on the dogs parents as far as hips/elbows etc... and she never responded to the email or my wife's phone messages. So I am not sure what happened there. Hopefull everything is ok.

Anyway, I have spoken with the breeder I posted two posts ago, and she seems very nice and knowledgeable. I just wanted to see if anyone had any experiance with them or any more information/references. 

Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:bump:


----------



## Classic (Nov 30, 2010)

since this is the breeder we are going to go with.... I just wanted to get any thoughts on them. Thanks!

German Shepherd Breeder | German Shepherd Dog Breeder | German Shepherd Breeder in North Carolina


----------



## Classic (Nov 30, 2010)

*Vom Nobelos*

We are looking for a family dog that will interact with our 3 year old son. Main concerns are future health and temperment of dog. We are not looking to breed or show the dog. Looking for female family pet who is protective of family and home but not aggressive. More importantly though a healthy happy dog. 

Here is the breeder we are going with. Would love to hear any experiance, thoughts or recommendations for this breeder:

German Shepherd Breeder | German Shepherd Dog Breeder | German Shepherd Breeder in North Carolina

I had contacted Charlie at Reeboch K9 Sport and he sent my information along to the breeder above. I have spoken to her quite a bit and she is nice and very knowledgeable. I just wanted to hear anything anyone else knew anout this breeder because I am mildly obsessive compulsive.


----------



## Classic (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't know if anyone is looking at this thread anymore but here is our new addition from Vom Nobelos....

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm113/ClassicComicsDude/5fad6b4b.jpg


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

How cute. Good luck with him.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Lovely!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Congrats on your new pup!! We'll expect lots of pics now.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He's gorgeous! Glad you found him ...


----------

